# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی با رشته مدیریت بیمه اکو آشنایی داره؟

## Morvarid80

سلام به نظرتون بازار کارش چجوریه؟ من زبان تجربی ۹۹ رو با کمترین مطالعه ۶۶/۷ زدم 
احساس میکنم این رشته جدید و پویاست
کلا به این رشته و رشته فناوری اطلاعات سلامت (hit)
علاقه دارم البته فقط تو نت دربارشون خوندم
رتبم ۱۷۸۵۰ منطقه۲ و ۵۶۶۰ ایثارگران ۵درصده
نظرتون چیه؟
راستی زبان انگلیسیم خیلی خوب بود یه مدت(مکالمه) ولی الان ۳ ساله اصلا تو محیطش نبودم کلا یادم رفته :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام به نظرتون بازار کارش چجوریه؟ من زبان تجربی ۹۹ رو با کمترین مطالعه ۶۶/۷ زدم احساس میکنم این رشته جدید و پویاستکلا به این رشته و رشته فناوری اطلاعات سلامت (hit)علاقه دارم البته فقط تو نت دربارشون خوندمرتبم ۱۷۸۵۰ منطقه۲ و ۵۶۶۰ ایثارگران ۵درصدهنظرتون چیه؟راستی زبان انگلیسیم خیلی خوب بود یه مدت(مکالمه) ولی الان ۳ ساله اصلا تو محیطش نبودم کلا یادم رفته


میگن تدریس استاد و پرسش و پاسخ سرکلاس کاملا انگلیسیه. امتحاناتون هم انگلیسی, زبان انگلیسیت خیییلی باید خوب باشه و دایره لغاتت قوی. البته قبلش مصاحبه باید بدی و قبول شی

----------


## Morvarid80

> میگن تدریس استاد و پرسش و پاسخ سرکلاس کاملا انگلیسیه. امتحاناتون هم انگلیسی, زبان انگلیسیت خیییلی باید خوب باشه و دایره لغاتت قوی. البته قبلش مصاحبه باید بدی و قبول شی


خیلییییی خوب بود اما الان ۳ ساله کلا از زبان دور بودم چیز زیادی یادم نمونده اما یه پکیج هست ۱۵۰۰۰تومن نمونه سوالات رو داره من اونو میخونم فقط
امکان پیشرفتش چجوریاست؟ 
فکر نکنم با پرسشو پاسخ انگلیسی مشکل داشته باشم

----------


## Bahar1377

> خیلییییی خوب بود اما الان ۳ ساله کلا از زبان دور بودم چیز زیادی یادم نمونده اما یه پکیج هست ۱۵۰۰۰تومن نمونه سوالات رو داره من اونو میخونم فقط
> امکان پیشرفتش چجوریاست؟ 
> فکر نکنم با پرسشو پاسخ انگلیسی مشکل داشته باشم


والا من در مورد پیشرفتش چیزی نمیدونم، اما به نظرم رشته ی شاخیه.
اگه زبانم خوب بود حتما شانسم و امتحان میکردم :Yahoo (76):

----------

